# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Dritëro Agolli: Historitë e sherreve të mia me Ismail Kadarenë

## Fiori

Dy mjeshtrat e letërsisë shqiptare, pasi i kanë dhuruar në një moshë më të re, kulturës së vendit të tyre disa nga kryeveprat që do ti kishin zili edhe vendet më të zhvilluara të botës, janë rikthyer drejt njeri-tjetrit në një moshë më serioze për tu përleshur në ring. Ismail Kadare dhe Dritëro Agolli, dy njerëzit që i kanë filluar marrëdhëniet e njohjes së tyre që në gjimnazin Asim Zeneli, të Gjirokastrës, më në fund në moshën 70-vjeçare kanë vendosur të ndahen e të akuzojnë njeri-tjetrin si denoncatorë, edhe për faje që si kanë bërë. Kësisoj, dy murgjit e të njëjtit Urdhër, dy mjeshtrat e letërsisë së shekullit të 20-të, kanë pritur shekullin e 21-të për të ndarë pronësitë e lavdisë letrare, dhe për tju vërsulur njeri-tjetrit, pikërisht në faqet e gazetave të epokës së pluralizmit.Para pak kohësh kur Dritëro Agolli kishte 70-vjetorin e lindjes, atij ju bënë shumë urime e darka, shumë mesazhe celularësh dhe zile telefonash në shtëpi. Por telefonata që nuk iu bë kurrë dhe të cilin ai e priti me siguri deri në mesnatë, ishte telefonata e mikut të tij të vjetër, Ismail Kadare, e cila i mungoi. Edhe këtë rradhë, në 70-vjetorin e Kadaresë (në muajin janar) historia midis tyre pritet të përsëritet. Dhe ndërsa drama vazhdon me hapje arkivash, kryeveprat e letërsisë kanë ndaluar në sheshpushimin e shekullit të ri, për të filluar rrugëtimin e brezave të rinj, në gjurmët e korifejve të dikurshëm, të cilët mbetën si krahasimi i vetëm ndaj përsosmëisë. Por heronjtë janë të lodhur dhe tani për tani ndjehen tepër të zënë me dosjet arkivale, ku shkruhet ndofta gjithçka, por ku nuk shkruhet vetëm se ata të dy ishin fati që i ra për pjesë Shqipërisë në gjysmëshekullin e dytë të diktaturës. 


*Zoti Agolli cili është komenti juaj për akuzat që ju bëhen nga Ismail Kadare mbi atë që ai e quan denoncim të fshehtë, drejtuar Enver Hoxhës dhe Ramiz Alisë për librin Koncert në fund të dimrit?* 

Kjo histori e akuzave ndaj meje ka disa vite që ka nisur. Unë për arsye etike nuk ia kam vënë veshin këtyre akuzave dhe për këtë arsye nuk kam dashur të përgjigjem. Kjo për arsye se nuk kam dashur të ndez debate dhe polemika 20 vjet më pas. Por edhe për arsyen tjetër shumë domethënese se gjatë këtyre viteve njerëzit kanë pasur shumë halle të tjera dhe vetë vendi ynë ka pasur shumë sfida të tjera për të zgjidhur. Edhe në këto momente është e njëjta gjë, pra punët dhe hallet e njerëzve të thjeshtë janë të shumta e të ndryshme dhe ndofta asnjeri nuk ka nge të merret me atë që ka ndodhur 22 vjet më parë, apo qoftë edhe gjatë 50-vjeçarit të fundit, në fushën e letërsisë apo të kulturës. Eshtë tepër normale që detyra e historianëve dhe kronikanëve është që të rrëmojnë nëpër libra e arkiva për të bërë historinë dhe për të pasqyruar realitetin e një kohe tjetër, të cilën e jetuam dhe e njohëm të gjithë ne që kemi një moshë relativisht më të madhe se sa të rinjtë e sotëm. Pra, historia duhet të nxirret nga arshivat dhe të rishkruhet nëpër libra të tjerë për brezat e rinj, dhe këtu nuk ka kushte. Por kushti i vetëm është që kjo histori që shkruhet të jetë e vërtetë dhe ato akuza që hidhen, në rradhë të parë duhet të vërtetohen që të mos jenë në formën e spekullimeve. Mirëpo, këtu për rastin që po thoni ju akuzat e bëra me qëllim dashakeqës kundër meje kanë krijuar një keqkuptim të gjatë, dhe për këtë gjë unë kam vendosur të shprehem njëherë e mirë. 


*Përse është krijuar ky keqkuptim, sipas jush?* 

Keqkuptimi është i qëllimshëm, por konfuzioni dhe mjegulla janë krijuar enkas mbi bazën e një reçensioni që mua më kanë ngarkuar ta bëj nga Shtëpia Botuese Naim Frashëri, mbi romanin e Kadaresë Koncert në fund të dimrit. Për këtë arsye vlen që kjo të sqarohet me pak histori. 


*Si është historia e këtij reçensioni?* 

Ky roman atëherë kishte shkuar në Shtëpinë Botuese Naim Frashëri dhe ndërkaq pritej që të botohej. Por ndërkohë, në ish-Komitetin Qendror të Partisë, shkon një informacion apo sinjalizim se ky roman paraqitej me probleme. 


*Nga kush ka shkuar sinjalizimi?* 

Nuk mund ta di, por mendoj se me siguri nga brenda Shtëpisë Botuese. Sipas këtyre sinjalizimeve bëhej fjalë se romani paraqitej me të meta ideore. Atëherë sektori i Kulturës në Komitetin Qendror të Partisë urdhëroi drejtorinë e Shtëpisë Botuese ta tërhiqte nga shtypi, derisa të sqarohej kjo punë. Gjithashtu sektori i kulturës kërkoi që libri të dërgohej atje për ta parë vetë ekspertët, apo njerëzit që drejtonin atë sektor. Dhe pasi e panë, ata urdhëruan drejtorinë e Shtëpisë Botuese që të bëja unë një reçesion për këtë roman, në mënyrë që të bëheshin vërejtjet konkrete dhe romani të përmirësohej e të botohej. 


*Përse ju caktuan pikërisht juve për recensionin e këtij libri?* 

Arsyeja ishte meqë këtu flitej për personazhin e Enver Hoxhës, si edhe për faktin se unë isha kryetari i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe mund të thosha disa të vërteta në lidhje me problemet letrare dhe ideore të romanit në përgjithësi. Gjithashtu, edhe për faktin se libri ishte pak a shumë një vazhdim i romanit Dimri i madh, ku në të flitej për prishjen me sovjetikët, ndërsa tek Koncert në fund të dimrit, flitej për prishjen me kinezët. Përveç kësaj, drejtorit të atëhershëm të shtëpisë botuese, Thanas Lecit, iu hoq vërejtje e rëndë, megjithëse ai në thelb nuk kishte ndonjë faj. Vetë libri kishte marrë çmimin e parë në konkursin kombëtar dhe kësisoj, kishte një lloj afirmimi. 


*Kur e shkruat ju reçensionin?* 

Unë reçensionin e shkrova me dorë. Madje, ai u daptilografua në Shtëpinë Botuese, ku po përgatiteshin që ti dërgonin të gjitha vërejtjet për librin, Ismail Kadaresë, në mënyrë që ky libër të rregullohej e të botohej. Kështu që ky reçension nuk u dërgua nga unë në Komitetin Qendror, siç shkruan Kadareja në librin Letërkëmbim me presidentin. Por ka shkuar nga Shtëpia Botuese, sepse unë atje e dërgova me shkrim dore. 


*Ka mundësi që mbi shkrimin tuaj, dikush tjetër të ketë shtuar diçka tjetër?*

Nuk mund të flas për këtë gjë, sepse kanë kaluar më shumë se 22 vjet. Nëse do ta pohoja këtë, do të dukej si ndonjë justifikim. 


*Përse firma nuk dukej qartë në atë reçension?* 

Nuk e di, këto janë gjëra të tjera. Por unë në atë kohë shkruajta atë reçension ashtu siç ishte vetë mendësia e kohës. Gjërat gjykohen në kontekstin e periudhës, ndërsa më vonë analizat mund të bëhen sipas qejfit. 


*Nëse do ta kishit shkruar tani reçensionin e librit, a do ta kishit bërë ashtu siç e bëtë atëherë?* 

Tani njerëzit mendojnë ndryshe. Tani, jo unë por as Kadareja nuk do ta kishte shkruar romanin ashtu si atëherë. Edhe figurën e Enver Hoxhës nuk do ta jepte ashtu. E thashë gjërat ndryshojnë në kohë. Edhe mendimet e njerëzve, gjithashtu.


*Çfarë ndodhi më tej me vërejtjet?*

 Mbaj mend se Komiteti Qendror pasi i mori vërejtjet nga Shtëpia Botuese, ia dërgoi Kadaresë. Atij ia thanë të gjitha vërejtjet dhe Kadareja e mori librin për ta përpunuar, ashtu siç bëhej gjithmonë në atë kohë. Kjo ishte faza e parë. 


*Çfarë ndodhi në fazën e dytë?* 

Në fazën e dytë pasi Kadareja e përpunoi librin e tij, u bë një mbledhje ku merrte pjesë Foto Çami, ish-sekretar i KQPPSH-së, për Kulturën dhe ideologjinë. Aty isha edhe unë, Anastas Kondo dhe një punonjës tjetër. Në këtë takim foli Foto Çami i cili tha: romani ka ardhur i përpunuar, tani kush do të flasë? Unë u ngrita i pari. Fola për romanin dhe pjesët e përpunuara të tij. Si konkluzion thashë se ishte bërë një punë e mirë dhe se romani ishte plotësisht i botueshëm, sepse autori i kishte bërë korigjimet e duhura dhe në përgjithësi ishte i mirë. Pastaj folën edhe nga shtëpia botuese dhe thanë të njëjtën gjë. Pra, që romani ishte i botueshëm. 


*Çfarë qëndrimi mbajti Anastas Kondua, ish-zëvendësministri i Kulturës së asaj kohe?* 

Ai ishte kundër botimit të romanit, për arsyet që e ka deklaruar edhe më vonë. Aty ai përmendi se edhe Nexhmija nuk ishte dakort që romani të botohej. Ndërsa unë dhe Fotua ngulëm këmbë që libri të shkonte tek lexuesit. Me ka mbledhja mbaroi. Kur dolëm jashtë unë dhe Kadareja folëm pak në këmbë se përse Anastasi ishte kaq këmbëngulës që libri të mos botohej. Pastaj u ndamë. 


*Çfarë ndjeni kur tani pas kaq vitesh ju akuzojnë për këtë reçension duke e cilësuar si një denoncim?* 

Më vjen keq me të gjitha termat e papërgjegjëshme që hidhen në tregun mediatik, ose në të ashtuquajtuarat zbulime nga arshivat e dikurshme. Ky ishte thjesht një reçension i zakonshëm dhe skishte kurrfarë lidhjeje me ato që quhen denoncime. Kadareja këtë e di vetë fare mirë. Kështu që nuk është mirë që të bëhen gjërat misterioze. Unë në atë kohë e thashë edhe më lart, ashtu mendoja, qoftë për formën artistike, ose përmbajtjen. Kishte edhe doza të racizmit. Ishte racizëm i theksuar ndaj të tjerëve, gjë e papëlqyeshme për një vepër serioze. Por ato vërejtje ishin për atë epokë. Po të ishte kjo kohë edhe autori që ka shkruar dy romanet e tij të rëndësishme për Enver Hoxhën, do të kishte mendime të tjera tani. Këtë ua sqarova edhe më lart. 


*Kundër jush janë shkruar disa libra ku akuzoheni si çensor i Kadaresë. A keni ndërmend të përgjigjeni në të njëjtën mënyrë pra, me botime të posaçme librash?*

Jo, derisa të mbushet kupa tamam. Pastaj do të flas ndryshe për të gjitha gjërat e tjera, se nuk është e hijshme që midis dy vetëve njeri të sulmojë gjithmonë dhe tjetri vetëm të heshtë. Nëse do të vazhdojnë këto botime heshtja ime do të thyhet. 


*Sa herë keni shkuar ju të takoheni me Enver Hoxhën në shtëpinë e tij?* 

Unë vetëm për ndonjë rast të veçantë zyrtar, kur kishte ditëlindjen. Asnjëherë tjetër. Edhe me Ramizin nuk kam pasur lidhje të veçanta jashtë detyrave zyrtare. Madje, unë asnjë libër nuk i kam dhënë Enver Hoxhës me autograf, ndryshe nga disa të tjerë. Jo se nuk doja, por sepse më dukej si një servilizëm dhe kisha ndroje ta bëja këtë gjë. Aq e vërtetë është kjo saqë kur kishte vdekur Enveri dhe kur u bë një organizim tek Piramida, me të gjitha librat që i ishin dhuruar Enverit, atëherë S. D më tha: Ti Dritëro nuk i ke dhënë asnjë libër dhe nuk kemi çfarë të paraqesim prej teje, prandaj bëji ndonjë autograf tani dhe ta nxjerrim me të tjerat. Por unë i thashë, kur nuk ia bëra atëherë, përse duhet tani. Dhe mos harroni, unë atëhere isha Kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe kisha dhjetra detyrime zyrtare për të marrë pjesë qoftë edhe formalisht në aktivitetet e ndryshme të udhëheqjes së asaj kohe. 


*Kur jeni njohur me Ismail Kadarenë?* 

Ne kemi bërë një shkollë të mesme së bashku me Ismail Kadarenë. Pikërisht shkollëm Asim Zeneli në Gjirokastër. Atëherë unë vija nga Korça, ndërsa ai ishte gjirokastrit. Në fakt, unë vija saktësisht nga krahina e Devollit. Megjithëse, ai ishte dy vite më poshtë, përsëri ishim të dy në një rreth letrar. Pra, kur isha unë në klasën e katërt, ai ishte në klasën e dytë të shkollës së mesme, por në fakt kishim ndërtuar midis njeri-tjetrit, marrëdhënie shumë të mira. Që në atë kohë ne të dy botonim në shtypin qendror. Atëherë gazeta e Zërit të rinisë, quhej Rinia, ndërsa revista Nëntori quhej Letërsia Jonë, si edhe ne botonim tek Letrari i Ri. Kjo miqësi vazhdoi edhe kur u ktheva unë nga Bashkimi Sovjetik.Unë u ktheva një vit pasi ishte bërë Kongresi i 20 i PK, të BS-së, ku ishte rrënuar kulti i Stalinit, ishte çliruar një çikë më shumë letërsia nga prangat e Realizmit Socialist dhe të gjitha këto gjëra ne i diskutonim bashkë.Por jo me një pjesëmarrës të tretë në tavolinë. Për hir të së vërtetës duhet thënë se atëherë ishte pak frikë që të diskutoje me shumë njerëz, sepse mund të keqkuptonin dhe mund ti dërgonin në ndonjë vend tjetër ku të hapnin telashe. Gjithçka, duke filluar nga problemet letrare, sociale, kulturore, politike etj, veçanërisht kur filloi izolimi i Shqipërisë, ne i dikutonim bashkë me shqetësim dhe mundoheshim sa ishte e mundur që të hapnim rrugë të reja komunikimi me botën dhe të shkruanim me atë frymë që shklruante bota dhe vetë kampi socialist. Atëherë kishin dalë Bitëllsat, por edhe në letërsi kishte talente të shumta, siç ishte Jevtushenko, etj. Ne ishim në kontakte me ta. Prandaj, ne në fillim të vitit 60 ose 61, kur kishte dalë gazeta Drita, ne filluam një polemikë. Unë shkrova një artikull polemizues, me titullin, Traditë, natyrisht, por jo shtampë. Por, atëherë shkruan edhe të tjerët, si Kadareja, D.Siliqi, etj. Në këtë kohë lavdërohej I. Kadareja, F.Arapi dhe të tjerët. Ndonjëherë kalonim deri në ekstrem për gjithçka që ishte shkruar para nesh. Atëhere u forcua shumë kjo miqësi dhe zgjati deri në vitin 1997. Mua ma merr mendja se edhe tani kjo miqësi vazhdon, pasi unë nuk kam inate, por ruaj ndjenjat e miqësisë dhe nuk i kam mohuar ato. Pavarësisht, nga kritikat, koniukturat e ndryshme etj, unë e ruaj këtë miqësi sepse edhe në shtyp e kam thënë se është një nder i madh që Kadare të marrë çmimin Nobel, sepse me sa shoh edhe në botë nuk ka figura të mëdha sot që të konkurojnë me Kadarenë. Ndonjëherë, ky çmim iu jepet njerëzve që për ne janë të panjohur. Pra, ai që thotë se Kadaresë nuk duhet ti jepet çmimi Nobel nuk e njeh letërsinë. Unë që në në 1958 kam botuar në Zërin e Popullit një artikull për librin e tij, me titullin Endërrimet, ku e çmoj dhe e vlerësoj si poet. Më vonë shkrova edhe për të tjerat. 


*Si e shpjegoni faktin që Kadaresë dhe juve, ju janë ndaluar shumë vepra letrare?* 

Eshtë e vërtetë që ne të dy kemi pasur edhe shumë fate të përbashkëta në fushën e krijimtarisë. Mua, në mesin e viteve 60-të, mu ndalua libri Zhurma e erërave të dikurshme. Por edhe Kadaresë iu ndalua novela Përbindëshi, Netë kafenesh, etj. Madje, ne shpesh kemi këmbyer me njeri tjetrin edhe tema të ndryshme. Njëherë, unë njihja një piktor të Shkodrës. Dhe ai kishte bërë një pikturë nudo. Nëna e tij e kish mbuluar pikturën me një perde apo mbulesë, sepse atje shkonte hoxhë efendiu i qytetit dhe mund të dukej si skandal i madh. Kur veja unë atje e gjeja gjithmonë të mbuluar. Unë doja ta bëja vetë tregimin, por një ditë i them Ismailit, ti mund ta bësh këtë tregim më të mirë se unë. Dhe ia dhashë si subjekt. Ai e shkroi. Duke nxjerrë një tregim shumë të mirë. Pra, nuk ishim fanatikë në këtë anë. 


*A keni folur ndonjëherë kundër Realizmit Socialist, ju dhe Kadareja?* 

Flisnim shumë herë. Kërkonim më shumë liri për të thënë atë që duhej. Në mënyrë që krijuesit të kishin më shumë hapësira. Të mos ndërhynin redaktorët dhe të mos kishte porosira nga lart për subjekte të ndryshme. Flisnim gjithashtu për gabimet që ishin bërë në izolimin e Shqipërisë, në ndalimin e letërsisë së huaj, për teprimin e luftës së klasave, për mediokritetin e disa anëtarëve të Byrosë Politike, etj. Këto i bisedonim vetëm kur ishim tek për tek me njeri tjetrin dhe jo kur kishim ndonjë të tretë midis nesh. 
Përse kishit frikë nga ndonjë i tretë? 
Po ju tregoj një rast. Një ditë ishim në Festivalin e Gjirokastrës dhe gjatë rrugës morëm vesh për vendndodhjen e Ibrahim Uruçit që ishte i internuar. Ai kishte qenë kryeredaktor i gazetës Drita. Pastaj u internua. Ne, duke u kthyer vajtëm dhe e takuam. Një i tretë që ishte mes nesh nuk pranoi që të vinte me ne. Por ne shkuam, e zumë për dore dhe pimë nga një kafe. Kur u kthyem po bisedonim rrugës. Por kur erdhëm në Tiranë na thirri sekretari i partisë dhe na tërhoqi vërejtje në kartën e partisë që të dyve. Ne e kuptuam kush na raportoi. Pra, jeta atëhere nuk ishte kaq e thjeshtë sa çe bëjmë ne, tani. Pra, tani mund të na quajnë dogmatikë, apo mund të na vënë epitete të ndryshme, por në të vërtetë ne nuk ishim si kuaj karroce. 


*A keni folur ndonjëherë me Kadarenë për Enver Hoxhën?*

Edhe për atë kemi folur. Për gjërat e frikshme që shkaktonte ndonjëherë. Ose, për konfuzionin në çështjet e kuadrove. Por jo që ta denigronim, apo që të humbnim besimin përfundimisht. Kishte raste që edhe e vlerësonim ndonjëherë për vëmëndjen ndaj letërsisë. Sepse unë dhe Kadareja besonim se komunizmi do të ndërtonte një shoqër të re. Dhe dobësitë që diskutonim dhe qëvubnuim re ishin fenomene të veçantë që mund të luftoheshin. Megjithatë, rreth viteve 50 ai i përkrahu të rinjtë në një konferencë letrare. Ndërsa më vonë, pas vdekjes, folëm kur ishim në Itali në një takim, në Palermo. Aty ishim të dy dhe ra fjala për gjëra morale të Enverit. Ishte viti 1987. Pastaj shkuam nga Siçilia në Boor, folëm të dy në atë konferencë, ku mbrojtëm pakicat e shqiptarëve të Kosovës. Atëherë, mbaj mend se Kadareja merrte edhe më shumë honorare. Në Beograd, unë doja të blija një sobë me vajguri dhe nuk më dilnin paratë. Ai më tha: kam unë. Dhe mi dha menjëherë për sobën. Sepse Kadareja ishte zemërgjerë në këtë drejtim. Sobën e patëm deri vonë. 


*Pra, Kadareja nuk ishte koprac, siç u ka dalë nami gjirokastritëve?* 

Jo, ai nuk ishte koprac. Nuk ka qenë kurrë i këtillë. 


*Çfarë mund të thoni për dasmën e Kadaresë?*

Në këtë dasëm unë isha kryekrushk. Edhe në Elbasan edhe këtu në Tiranë. Aty u njoha edhe me Sadijen. Se Sadija ishte shoqja e ngushtë e Elenës. Aty, në Elbasan Sadija kërkoi të kërcenim, por unë nuk dija mirë. Madje, më vonë takimet tona bëheshin në shtëpinë e Ismailit tek 21 Dhjetori. Rrinim deri vonë dhe bisedonim të katërt. 


*Kur filloi sherri juaj me Kadarenë?* 

Kjo filloi me kalimin e kohës. Ndofta edhe për arsye të tjera. Sepse unë isha në një post ku desha apo sdesha duhet të zbatoja ato orientime të ndryshme që vinin nga lart. Në fakt unë e kam parandjerë se kështu do të ndodhte. Që kur më thirri Ramiz Alia dhe më tha në korrik të vitit 1973 se duhet të bëhesha Kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve. Aty unë i thashë se nuk pranoja, por se kishte të tjerë që mund ta bënin më mirë. Përmenda dy emra, Ismail Kadarenë dhe Kristaq Ramën. Por Ramizi më kundërshtoi dhe më tha: kjo punë ka mbaruar, sepse unë nuk mund ti them Enverit që të bëhem vetë. Më dha një javë kohë dhe pas një jave, unë vajta dhe pranova. Por me kusht që të isha vetëm për një vit. Ashtu ramë dakort. Pastaj, kaloi një vit dhe kjo u harrua. Dua të them se në diskutimet e mbledhjeve unë nuk kisha gjë në dorë për të mbrojtur Kadarenë. Këtu dua të shtoj se Kadareja në shumicën e diskutimeve, lavdërohej, por kishte edhe disa raste të veçanta kur është kritikuar. Në këto raste, unë nuk kisha asgjë në dorë që ta mbroja. Ndofta, as ai nuk kishte nevojë, por sidoqoftë ftohja kështu ka ardhur, për këto gjëra. 


*Cilat ishin rastet kur ai është kritikuar rëndë?* 

Kanë qenë 2-3 momente të tilla. Një herë për poemën Pashallarët e kuq, ku edhe unë isha koshient se ajo nuk shkonte. Edhe vetë ai mund të dëmtohej rëndë nga ky botim. Për mua, unë mendoj edhe sot se kjo poemë më mirë të ishte zhdukur e të mos ishte fare as në arshivë. Kjo ishte përplasja e parë. Një rast tjetër ishte diskutimi për Nëpunësin e pallatit të ëndrrave. Mua në atë kohë me orientim nga Komiteti Qendror më erdhi se këtu aludohej për shumë gjëra në lidhje me funksionim e politikës aktuale. Vetë Kadareja reagoi dhe kundërshtoi. Mua vetë më dukej se kjo vepër së bashku me Kronikë në gur, janë dy nga veprat më të mira të tij. Por unë nuk kisha çfarë të bëja për këtë. Mbase mund të kisha luftuar edhe më shumë, por ishte një situatë e atillë kur ishte e vështirë ta bëja këtë. Mbase ishte edhe pëeriudha ngaqë Kadareja kishte lidhje me djalin e Mehmet Shehut dhe hidheshin lloj lloj argumentash e supozimesh. Pastaj rasti i tretë kishte të bënte me reçensionin për librin Koncert në fund të dimrit. Këto ishin tre momentet e keqkuptimit. Ai gjithmonë i ekzagjeroi dhe pastaj u nxitën edhe të tjerë që bënë disa libra kundër meje. 


*Çfarë deklarate bëtë ju, kur Kadareja u largua në Francë në vitin 90-të?* 

Disa atje në kryesinë e Lidhjes që nuk dua tjua përmend emrat, (sepse sot janë ithtarë të demokracisë) thanë që të shkruhej fjala tradhëti dhe diçka tjetër të rëndë. Unë e shmanga fjalën tradhëti, por thashë se na vinte keq që u arratis. Pra, nuk isha dakort që të ndaloheshin veprat e Kadaresë. Kur erdhën gazetarët e huaj unë thashë shprehimisht se ai është një shkrimtar i shquar dhe asnjë libër nuk do ti ndalohej. Madje, atëherë ishte edhe një dramë e tij, Natë me hënë, e cila nuk u ndalua asnjëherë. Mua, pas kësaj më thirrën dhe më thanë përse e bëre me kokën tënde këtë gjë. Këto janë të dokumentuara në shtypin tonë dhe në shtypin e huaj. Madje kam thënë se Kadareja mbase mori rrugën e mërgimit, ngaqë edhe demokracia në vendin tonë po vonohej. 


*Kur jeni takuar me Kadarenë pas vendosjes së demokracisë në vend?* 

Në vitin 1993 unë e kam pritur në aeroport. Deri në vitin 1997 kemi qenë miq, por pastaj ndërhynë këto botimet e librave kundër meje, për të cilat më erdhi shumë keq. Ftohja filloi sepse më dukej që dikush i nxiste me qëllim këto gjëra. Unë edhe sot po ta takoj Kadarenë kjo do të ishte normale. Fati jonë ishte i njëjtë. 


*Përse thoni kështu?* 

Po ju tregoj një rast të thjeshtë, kur ne të dy u takuam me Mehmet Shehun. Atëherë, sapo ishte ndaluar një drama ime e titulluar Mosha e bardhë. Atëherë, Mehmeti urdhëroi që kjo dramë të bëhej karton. Unë sapo isha bërë kryetar i Lidhjes. Mehmeti më tha: Ju jeni dy shkrimtarët e mëdhenj të vendit tonë. Por jeni si dy qe. Ne ju vemë për të lëruar tokën dhe njëherë shpojmë njerin njëherë tjetrin, se duam të lërojmë tokën. Domethënë mos kini frikë nga kjo që ju bëjmë, se edhe ty të ndalojmë libra, edhe Kadaresë i ndalojmë libra. 


*Si reaguat ju?* 

Unë mbeta pak si i hutuar se unë i kisha marrëdhëniet disi të mira me Mehmetin dhe prandaj nisa të qeshë disi lehtë. Ai më tha: Mos qesh nuk e them me atë kuptim, por është puna që ne edhe ty do të shpojmë edhe Kadarenë do ta shpojmë. Pra, nuk ishte njëri më i privilegjuar se tjetri. Mjafton këtu të përmend se mua më është ndaluar Zhurma e erërave të dikurshme, Mosha e bardhë, Martesa e Pasho Veçanit, Fytyra e dytë, etj. Edhe Kadaresë iu ndaluan gjithashtu disa libra. Pra, ky fat i tillë na bashkonte Pse mendoni se jeni futur në sherr me Kadarenë? Sepse ka shumë thashemexhinj që vijnë tek mua dhe që shkojnë tek Kadareja. Mua më flasin ndryshe, ndërsa atij ndryshe. Ata duan të fusin sherrin midis nesh. Po ju tregoj vëtëm një rast me një shokun tonë. Ai shkonte dhe i thoshte Kadaresë: Dritëroi të ka sharë, pastaj vinte te mua dhe më thoshte të njëjtën gjë. Madje, një ditë Sadija ndërhyri dhe i tha atij: Hajde në shtëpi dhe thuaji Kadaresë çfarë ke thënë për Dritëroin, dhe thuaji Dritëroit çfarë ke thënë për Ismailin. 


*Çfarë i tha ai Sadijes?* 

Ai i tha ti do bëhesh si gruaja e Tolstoit. Pra, ishte një djallëzor që donte të na fuste në grindje. Por kështu janë disa që duan të na fusin në sherr edhe sot. 


*Kush takohej më shumë me Enverin, ju, apo Kadareja?* 

Unë takohesha për punë, ose vetëm në raste për një urim zyrtar me rastin e ditëlindjes. Kurse me Mehmet Shehun dhe Hysni Kapon kisha më shumë miqësi. Dhe me Ramiz Alinë kryesisht më lidhte vetëm detyra. Ndërsa, për marrëdhëniet e Kadaresë me ta, mund të pyesni vetë Kadarenë se unë nuk kam ndonjë dijeni për këto gjëra. Megjithatë, kishte shumë ministra që donin ti luftonin shkrimtarët. Mbaj mend njëherë se një ministër i Tregëtisë tha se, këta shkrimtarët nuk janë në vijë të drejtë, nuk po shkruajnë ato që i themi, ne. Ndërsa Mehmeti i tha, pse çi di ti romanet, si këpucët që bëni në fabrikë. Pastaj njëherë tjetër ky ministër i tha Mehmetit: Po të jem unë i vë shkrimtarët të shesin domate. Aty ndërhyri Mehmeti dhe ia ktheu: Jo, ti mund të shesësh domate, e jo ata. Pra, ishte një kohë që kishte presione të shumta. 


*Çfarë marrëdhëniesh kishit ju me djemtë e udhëheqjes?* 

Asnjë marrëdhënie. Madje, njëherë mbaj mend se Bashkim Shehu, sapo kishte mbaruar shkollën dhe kishte filluar punë në Kinostudio. Erdhi tek mua në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve dhe kërkonte lekët e lejes krijuese. Por sipas ligjit nuk i takonte asnjë lekë. Unë nuk ia dhashë lejen. I thashë kështu: Ty nuk të jap leje krijuese sepse ti nuk ke filluar akoma punë dhe vetë Mehmeti do të më kërkojë llogari për këtë. Po ju them edhe një ngatërresë tjetër mëe Kadarenë. Në lidhje me Lasgush Poradecin. Sipas ligjit, profesioni i lirë dhe lekët e pagesës jepeshin derisa të mbushej mosha e pensionit. Pastaj, shkrimtari dilte në pension dhe vetvetiu ishte i lirë. Unë kisha detyrimin të zbatoja ligjin. Për këtë pyeta edhe në Ministri. Por nuk më lanë. Kështu i dhamë një shtesë pensioni. Por Ismaili dhe Bashkimi shkuan dhe u ankuan kundër meje. Unë skisha nga të lëvizja kundër ligjit. Se njëherë unë pagova 10 mijë lekë nga xhepi se dhashë urdhër që tu jepeshin falas revistat shkrimtarëve dhe më në fund mi lanë ato në ngarkim. Çtë bëja më shumë. Unë e doja Lasgushin, por ligji ishte dhe mbetet ligj. Unë atëherë kisha Odhise Paskalin, Shefqet Musarajin, Dhimitër Shuteriqin, Fatmir Gjatën, etj, që i kisha në pension dhe nuk i ndihmoja dot. Por atëherë në lidhje me Lasgush Poradecin na lindi një konflikt qoftë me Ismailin, qoftë me Llazar Siliqin. Kjo ishte një kontraditë e re dhe e paparashikuar midis nesh. 


*Sadije Agolli:* 
Kadaresë i kërkoj falje vetëm për çezmat që i kam lënë hapur Ismail Kadareja thuajse gjatë pjesës kryesore të jetës së tij ka jetuar gjithmonë një kat poshtë Dritëro Agollit. Në atë kohë në shtëpinë e Agollit kishte raste që vinin njerëz të thjeshtë dhe fshatarë nga zona të ndryshme të vendit, të cilët pasi rrinin për darkë, nisnin dhe këndonin këngë të ndryshme. Kjo dukej, se e shqetësonte Kadarenë i cili gjatë asaj kohe shkruante romanet. Dhe ndonjëherë, uji i çezmave pritej dhe Sadija i harronte çezmat hapur. Kur vinte uji, shtëpia e Agollit përbytej dhe uji rridhte deri poshtë në apartamentin e Kadaresë. Vetëm për këtë gjë i kërkoj falje Kadaresë, , thotë Sadija, e cila tregon se ka njohur më parë Elenën dhe Ismailin, e pastaj nëpërmjet tyre është njohur me Dritëro Agollin. I kërkoj falje Kadaresë vetëm për ujin e çezmave dhe zhurmën e fëmijëve, por këto janë gjëra njerëzore, ndërsa borxh tjetër nuk i kemi , përfundon ajo 





_Ilir Bushi_ 
*
--------*
_Këtë intervistë e gjeta në disa gazeta shqiptare duke kërkuar në google ndaj nuk mu duk e arsyeshme të vendosja emrin e ndonjërës në veçanti._

----------


## Michigan2005

meqense me pelqeu keshilla e postimit qe vijon pas ketij e fshiva cfare kisha shkruar fillimisht

besoj moderatoret do e fshin fare kete post per deri sa nuk ka arsye perse te ekzistoj me

----------


## Brari

Eshte e vertete se ka tipa qe bejne "korrierin" e futjes se spicave.. si ai qe pershkruan Agolli..
Ky  lloj ekzemplari   rron shume e kurre nuk zbulohet.. ose dhe ne e zbulojne thone.. he mo se ki keshtu e ka... shkon ben cu cu cu sa te veshi njerit sa i tjatrit.. dhe e falin..mirpo ai dëmin e bën..
Ja .. shembull eshte ky rast..  ku dy Shqiptar te shquar  sikurse Agolli dhe Kadare behen pre e ketyre te paudheve..

Mire nuk eshte ti fryjme ketyre grindjeve..

Ata te dy kan vendin e nderuar ne Historine tone..

Mendoj se spunto e ktyre sherreve tani  u be libri i drejtor  Sinanit .. DOSJA K.. i cili  duke perfituar nga detyra.. atje ne bodrumet e arkivit ku eshte padron ben  zhurme ..
Shabani sharron me sharrë.. Sharra ben shë shë shë..


Mos u merrni me kte grindje pa vlere e arsye..

Te pajtonen e te pin kafe bashke dy shkrimtaret..

Nuk do rrojme sa breshkat e Galapagos-it nga 700 vjet..

ahu..

----------

